# stop progesterone at end 2ww with BFP - is it safe?



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi all
I have had a BFP since Tuesday, 5dp5dt and my OTD is tomorrow. At IVF hammersmith, you only take progesterone during the 2ww, so that means my supply runs out tomorrow. I'm scared I'll miscarry, but on the other hand if that's their protocol, it can't be risky. There's no info about it, and other clinics have people on progesterone longer. can anyone advise?
alex


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

I know its scary, i was taking it till 8 weeks pregnant and then had to stop, i was very very worried but all went well and i am now nearly 11 weeks gone with no problems.


I think the thing is you have to stop taking them at some point and tbh what ever point that is its scary! try to believe in it being ok and go with the flow. xxxxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My old clinic stop progesterone on OTD and I went on to have a healthy son.  They had excellent success rates.  With my FET I was supposed to take it for 12 weeks, but still miscarried at 5 weeks, for me it didn't stop a miscarriage. 

Good luck

Stacey 
X


----------



## BlinkButton (Jul 15, 2011)

thanks Stacey and Coweyes
I woke up this morning and disaster hadnt struck, so I'm believing everything is ok - in fact its reassuring that this is actually happening because my body is doing the work, not the cyclogest. Its all just a revelation, I can do this!
Been for a long walk and now flaked out on sofa, normal Sunday. thanks for your reassurance, much appreciated.
Alex


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi all, hope you don't mind me butting in!

I'm also at IVF Hammersmith and had a day3 transfer yesterday. Similarly I have 2 weeks' supply of progesterone but it will run out the day before my OTD. I'm also worried once I stop taking it, AF will arrive... I'm thinking of calling them up and asking if I can request for more!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Chulchi


Call them and see, if they agree then that's fine, problems solved.  My clinic say use them up to 8 weeks but only supplied them up to about  4 weeks pg i think? Anyhow i had to buy them, which was fine they supplied enough to take me up to about 9 weeks so i took them till then, they dont do any harm.  But honestly even if i had stopped taking them at 12 weeks i would have felt just as scared, thats the nature of the beast!! xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

dont worry hun i stopped on otd too and had my beautiful girl...xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks coweyes and Jen, I'll definitely call up and ask. If they let me do it then I will, otherwise fingers crossed things will still work out.

Jen, your girl is so cute! x


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks hun  obviously I'm bias but she's the cutest thing I've ever seen  xxx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Firstly, congratulations and try not to worry and enjoy!!! Unfortunately I was still on progesterone at 11 weeks and still miscarried so they don't stop it if it is going to happen. I am certain you will be fine, try and relax! Wishing you all the best with this fantastic news. Cxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

clogs, I'm so sorry to hear about your MC  How long is it safe to carry on taking progesterong until? If it means keeping the baby I'm willing to take it for 10 months!!!  

I'm only a bit worried that the embies I have now aren't top grade, and I haven't had much bed rest (I had rest on the day but only because ET was Sunday, so I'm back to work since yesterday). Hopefully it won't affect much!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Honestly bed rest in not recommended! There is no evidence that this makes it more likely to work.  I am 13 weeks pg and i did not best rest. xx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Ooh thanks coweyes that really put my mind at ease! Otherwise I would've felt guilty about not taking much bedrest!! x
Congrats on your pg and wishing you all the best!! x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you


Honestly i just tried to live healthily on all aspects.  I walked my dogs every day for about half an hour, relaxed and watched a lot of tv.  Visited my friends and family, walked to the corner shop and did lots of cooking.  I tried to eat healthily, but often failed   .  I really dont believe that you can do a lot to change the out come.  


The only things i did change was, i did not pick up heavy things, and if i was unsure about doing something i didnt as i spent so long worrying about what i had done it really was not worth it.  I also drove my dogs to the park so they didnt pull me.  xxxxx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi 


I am with Coweyes I believe however difficult it is what will be will be! I am sure you are fine but medicine can't always out way nature. Although I was distraught about my miscarriage at 11 weeks I am a big believer that miscarriages happen because there is something wrong.  My miscarriage was a missed miscarriage which was probably a result of the drugs and meant that the pregnancy didn't leave my body despite there no longer being a heartbeat and I had to wait two weeks for a hospital appointment to expel. Without the drugs maybe it would have been an easier process. It happens for a reason. I think all you can do is follow your clinics advice and your own body.
What I always said to myself even after the bad outcome "well at least I have been pregnant and if it happens once it can happen again." 





Please try to be positive I am sure you will be absolutely fine, relax and try and chill and enjoy the experience you have BFP!! Remember that most pregnancies once achieved go without a hitch and I am sure that will be the case with you. Wishing you all the best. Cxxx


----------



## yokumoku (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks clogs, I believe you're right, if it's meant to happen it'll happen 

I'm just being extra nervous since this is my 1st cycle and I really want everything to go well... xx


----------



## clogs (Feb 26, 2009)

It will go well try not to worry. Easier said than done I know, I am obsessing on my 2ww but that is what this forum is for to keep us all sane!! You will be fine. I would treat yourself to a facial or something relaxing. Love Cx


----------

